# Removing Potentiometers



## digitalsea (Oct 27, 2020)

All,

Interested in building up a promethium with no potentiometers. They are only going to be dimed anyway. Is this as simple as just soldering a resistor that corresponds with the potentiometer value? Which pads do I connect the resistor too if this is the case (there being 3)?

Thanks for any help.

Cheers


----------



## Betty Wont (Oct 27, 2020)

If I were doing this I would replace them with trimpots. The Promethium (well, MY Promethiums) seem to have a bit more range than my stock hm-2, especially in the highs and volume. You might want to be able to fine adjust.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 27, 2020)

Trim pots. Set it and forget it!


----------



## HamishR (Oct 27, 2020)

Trimpots are a good idea, but to answer the original question yes, you can simply wire in a jumper from the middle hole to one of the outer holes. Which one you jump to depends on whether you want to simulate the pot being fully up or fully down. For fully up you would connect pins 2 & 3. Viewed from the back of the board as if you were looking at an opened pedal that would be the left hole and centre hole.


----------

